# Anything U Want, I Got It!!!!



## speero_m (Feb 11, 2008)

Check out the room setup....
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22476&page=1&pp=20

I am currently growing 4 kinds 
WW
SK#1
Jack H
AK 47
in this pic the 4 plants to the right are clones 
behind them u have JH and AK 47 
To the left u have the ww and SK#1

what do u think ....i would appreciate feedback .Thanks


----------



## mero (Feb 11, 2008)

wow looking good! love the setup idea. so stealth!!!!
wish i had the money to get some good seeds !!!
good genetics good set up ur set
good luck!!!
keep us posted!
ill be watching


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2008)

*Looking great mang. :aok: Very nice strain selection also. :hubba:  *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 13, 2008)

speero_m said:
			
		

> Check out the room setup....
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22476&page=1&pp=20
> 
> I am currently growing 4 kinds
> ...



:holysheep: Great choice of plants and an awesome job on the grow room...good luck man.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Great space you gave them due to early flowering height.  Are they in the same pots?  HIDs?  Co2?


----------



## speero_m (Feb 16, 2008)

thanksyou all for the positive feedback...and for sweetnug Qs...no they are in different pots i have 4 HIDs but i am using according to there need as u can see there is  a fourth space unused...and when they grow bigger i use the fourth light....i missed last time showing the flowereing room that is with in the grow room ....


----------



## speero_m (Feb 16, 2008)

HERE are some pics of the flowering room and LST success ....they are 3 weeks into flowering


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 16, 2008)

there looking really nice wow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

speero_m said:
			
		

> HERE are some pics of the flowering room and LST success ....they are 3 weeks into flowering


 
Very nice my Friend...let me know if you need some help with the SMOKE Report...:hubba: I'll bring the Glass..


----------



## groworganic (Feb 16, 2008)

wow  lookin like a really nice grow!  healthy looking girls.  what kind of lights you got on them?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 16, 2008)

so wait.....did you split the room you built into 2 rooms?
 flower and vegg?


----------



## speero_m (Feb 17, 2008)

yes i divided the room into veg and flowerings. here is the blueprint 

View attachment project zulu 1.bmp


----------



## speero_m (Feb 19, 2008)

i do not know the root cause of the problem i have been growing for a long time and never faced any problem. 

the leaves are turning yellow all over the plant with little blacke dots then the leave is getting destroyed completley. ph its bet 6.7, flowering stage.

i am not feeding them any more. the nuts that i give are very Diluted and what is confusing is that i have the same breed in diff pots with same soil one is doing great and the other is getting destroyed day after day ...please help....

here is a pic of the leave the other leaves are burning at the end... symptoms of nut burn.and pics of the nuts that i use


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

have you flushed your plants at all?


----------



## gangalama (Feb 19, 2008)

I would suggest giving the Affected plants a good flush. Then take it easy with those nutes, which plant/strain is this?


----------



## speero_m (Feb 20, 2008)

i flushed it once and its norhtern light strain thanks for the feedback i will flush it now


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah y/w


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 20, 2008)

is that ur flowering plants leaf


----------



## speero_m (Feb 24, 2008)

yes it is the leave of the flowering plant and around the buds its green but take a look...thanks.


----------



## speero_m (Mar 10, 2008)

HI guys, i always find it a bit hard to decide when to cut those buds....what do u think??? Thanks. please reply ASAP


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

hey man those are some dank looking bus!! 

Those do look ready but you'll only tell for sure with some sort of magnification to see the trichomes colour. Do you have a jewelers loupe or something?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

also, take a taster bud every week or so when it gets close to harvest and fast dry it to see how the effect is like. but remember this wont _taste_ as good as your properly dried and cured bud


----------



## speero_m (Mar 10, 2008)

HEy THORN thanks for the prompt reply but i have a question tricomes arnt the hair on th plant? do i need a magnif...to look at them...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

hey bro, no worries..i'm bored and i dont have any weed so might as well just come online and talk about it lol

Go to this page, it has a good link and good pics all about the trichomes. They are the glands that will be all over your buds and leaves right now...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16474

This one is EXACTLY what you need (but the above one has this link in anyway):

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## speero_m (Mar 24, 2008)

here my babies flowering and some buds ......


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Great thread, beautiful plants and great genetics. Looks like you have a green thumb.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 24, 2008)

Legit and Professional.

Nice strain selection.

Question: Can you hear the fans? or the light ballast?


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 24, 2008)

That looks like a awesome grow.. where you get your seeds from im planing on getting ww and ak47


----------



## speero_m (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you guys for the comments, 
for the First Question:
No u can not here the fans because the partition that i installed i filled it up with sound proof sponges and it does the job..

As for the seeds i got them online from Nirvana banks and others from green house seeds....they deliver them fro extra charge stealth
they are very good...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice bro....


----------



## speero_m (Apr 1, 2008)

*hi guys need to a prof assis,*
The female with big bud in the pics i provided earlier...is running late to mature. The other plants similar to its genetics fin in 4.5 weeks and smelled really strong...
but this one i feel it stopped maturing and its running its 7th week and the smell is phading away i have to really get close to smell it and it smells like leaves not weed............... any suggestions 
*ph 7 im adding only water temp 27c
need help quick...thanks.*


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

What strain are you growing that finish in 4.5 weeks? That doesn't sound right to me. I was under the assumption that 7-8 weeks is the fastest that you can finish a plant without harvesting WAY early. I guess I could be wrong. Do you harvest according to the color of the trichromes? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## speero_m (Apr 6, 2008)

here are the pics of JH plant JAck H. its in the 3rd week of flowering and the leaves are turning yellow the rest is.
i knowits ok for the leaves to turn yellow but at this stage isnt it soon any suggestions.
PH 7 
adding nuts every week NPK 4-3-5
temp 27c

Please need advice thanks.


----------



## speero_m (Apr 7, 2008)

hey guys,

question if the hairs of the bud are still white is it ok to harvest bec as fro the trichromes its ok they are clear/cloudy i like a head high...but the hairs are they important to take into consderation ....


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 18, 2011)

Hairs dont really indicate well, some white hairs are ok but this is usually not fully mature bud. only way to harvest at peak time is watchin trichs daily around the time your breeder suggested it will be done. what breeder is your JH from jus wondering as i grow it also. it does go yellow fast so i usualy add a good amount of N before going into flower and about half the normal N throughout the 1st 2 weeks of flowering and ween her off of it by week 3. and they are stil alitle yellow but not as bad as yours, i would manually foliar feed at lights on time, doing the Leaves Only by spraying your fingers and gently rubing the leaves making sure not to leave water drops that cause light burns. at this point adding N to the mix might mutate flowering. she loves her cal mag too ;]


----------



## getnasty (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr.Drew said:
			
		

> Hairs dont really indicate well, some white hairs are ok but this is usually not fully mature bud. only way to harvest at peak time is watchin trichs daily around the time your breeder suggested it will be done. what breeder is your JH from jus wondering as i grow it also. it does go yellow fast so i usualy add a good amount of N before going into flower and about half the normal N throughout the 1st 2 weeks of flowering and ween her off of it by week 3. and they are stil alitle yellow but not as bad as yours, i would manually foliar feed at lights on time, doing the Leaves Only by spraying your fingers and gently rubing the leaves making sure not to leave water drops that cause light burns. at this point adding N to the mix might mutate flowering. she loves her cal mag too ;]


This post is years old...


-nasty


----------

